# 100 lbs DB Bench vs 225 lbs bench



## TheJabroniLifter (Feb 23, 2012)

Which one do you guys think is more impressive, a 100 lbs (each arm) dumbbell bench press, or a regular 225 lbs Bench Press. Obviously, people very rarely max out on DB's, but say if you saw someone benching 225x8, and someone else DB Benching 100x8, which would you find more impressive?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

I never have found dumbbells to be very impressive. Unless you are wielding 150+ pounds in each hand. Even then I am not impressed with the weight your muscles are pushing, but am impressed that you are able to control your wrists lol

Bar all the way bud


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 23, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> Which one do you guys think is more impressive, a 100 lbs (each arm) dumbbell bench press, or a regular 225 lbs Bench Press. Obviously, people very rarely max out on DB's, but say if you saw someone benching 225x8, and someone else DB Benching 100x8, which would you find more impressive?


 I was impressed when singerman incline dumbell benched 150's for 8 reps


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 23, 2012)

im impressed if anyones gym even has dumbells over 120 lbs mine doesnt


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



Agreed.


----------



## redz (Feb 23, 2012)

I like to mix it up but the 100lb dumbells are definitely harder than 225 on the bar.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Feb 23, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> im impressed if anyones gym even has dumbells over 120 lbs mine doesnt



I used to push 120s regularly for reps, now that I'm cutting i havent touched them in 6 weeks


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am pretty sure any chest routine I do would destroy singer 
But my opinion still stands, I don't find dumbbells to be all that impressive for chest press.
Flyes and other variations are another matter.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



Completely agree. It's not even close.


----------



## acemon (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


 

Same here...how much is up to interpretation.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive benched 450 and I feel that 150 lb DB presses were more of a challenge.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 23, 2012)

DB over BB...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Ive benched 450 and I feel that 150 lb DB presses were more of a challenge.



How much is that due to:
Awkward to hold
Balancing the massive weights
Harsh on your wrist

Do you really feel that your _chest _ gets more of a workout with the dumbbell press. I personally do not. I would pick a 200lbs bench over 2-100lbs dumbells any day.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


x2


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 23, 2012)

I worked out with a guy that gets all caught up in NFL combine stats and shit so he thought if he could do 225 for 10 reps he'd be some stud. we did his chest workout and i didnt have that much trouble getting 10-12 reps out of 225 and I'd never attepted that before. Next workout we did strictly dumbells and i could handle 125 for five set starting with 8 reps and doing 5 for the last 2. He never got more than 3 in a set. I rarely bb bench press --mainly just use dumbells, he benches and didnt see much that looked impressive about dumbells but they humbled him a bit that week.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> How much is that due to:
> Awkward to hold
> Balancing the massive weights
> Harsh on your wrist
> ...




Dont get me wrong CK, I prefer BB bench over DB any day. I think the original question was what was more impressive. And I feel that heavy DBs are harder then a comparable BB press ie; 150lb DBs vs. 300lb BB presses for the reasons that you stated above.


----------



## MDR (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


 
^This


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> How much is that due to:
> Awkward to hold
> Balancing the massive weights
> Harsh on your wrist
> ...


I get a good stretch with dumbells


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> How much is that due to:
> Awkward to hold
> Balancing the massive weights
> Harsh on your wrist
> ...



You must not workout with dumbbells. Your argument is logical but it's simply not true. If one guy can lift 100 lb DB's and another can lift 200 lbs BB then the DB lifter is stronger and genetics being equal the DB lifter is bigger as well. I basing this off experience not logic.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 23, 2012)

My gym has db's that go up to 150. I can handle the 130's on flat bench for a solid 8 reps. On the other hand, my flat barbell bench is complete shit... Don't think I can even get up 275... I injured my pec by bouncing the bar off my chest a few Years ago. Haven't tried flat in a few years but judging from what I incline barbell press, it's probably not too impressive.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

225 bench is a very easy lift


100 pound dbs much more impressive


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dumbbells in my opinion are much tougher then barbell due to having to control the side to side movement of the weight as well as pushing and lowering it.


----------



## Caz Rad (Feb 23, 2012)

Dumbbells seem to be much easier on my shoulders than the flat bench. 
My gym only goes up to 100lb DB's. We were trying to get them to get 120's, but instead, they just bought some awkward 10lb magnets to add to the ends. 
DB's are more impressive in my book.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



Same here. 225 WAY easier than 100# DBs


----------



## suprfast (Feb 23, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> Same here. 225 WAY easier than 100# DBs



I prefer DB.  The DB at my gym have the larger grip once you get past 105.  Way easy to hold and control.  Also allowing my hands to have a slight inward hold helps out my wrists.  Hate BB but getting back into it.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 23, 2012)

100 lb DBs WAY more impressive.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 23, 2012)

Dumbbells are definately harder for me so im gonna say DB's


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I must be weak then, cuz im repping 90lb DB for 4 sets of 8, my gym only has up 100, so I figured once I can rep with 100s Ill be satisfied with that.


----------



## bjg (Feb 23, 2012)

100lbs dumbell press is much harder if done properly of course (going down well).
with barbell bench press you have more stability and you don't go down as much as with DB and you don't have a stress on your wrists which often fail early during DB press


----------



## suprfast (Feb 23, 2012)

bjg said:


> 100lbs dumbell press is much harder if done properly of course (going down well).
> with barbell bench press you have more stability and you don't go down as much as with DB and you don't have a stress on your wrists which often fail early during DB press



Maybe your little girl wrists do.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2012)

From my experience, I was reaping 275 on bench last cycle. I never really hit the DB's until I came off of my cycle. When I came off I started doing some DB work and I could do the 100lb DB's for a complete workout. (1x10 , 1x8, 1x8). I know that I was weaker than what I was on cycle also.


----------



## hulklion (Feb 24, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


that's true.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 24, 2012)

DB's are better for your shoulders as your hands are not locked in a fixed position.

DB;s are also more of a workout as you are using alot more connective tissue, and core by having to stabalize.

DB's, are also are more of an overall workout, as just by grabbing the heavy DB's and getting into position and lifting the first rep, uses quite a bit of energy already!!!

Not to mention when you're done, and have to get up....

IMO if you toss the weights on the floor your doing too much weight and shouldn't be doing that.

If you are just trying to focus on bulding your pecs, I think BB wins the cake as you can push more weight by eliminating the above energy drains.

Simple best answer is to incorporate both into your routine.

No offense, but 225 or 100's neither impress me much.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great post ravager


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Feb 24, 2012)

I find that I prefer BB for flat bench and DB for incline. for some reason Incline BB is an uncomfortable movement for me. 
Either way I agree that 100lb DB is more impressive than 225lb BB


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2012)

100 lbs DB for reps comes waayy easier to me than 225 for reps. But then again, I have shoulder issues and only use DB. To answer the question, neither is really impressive...


----------



## squigader (Feb 24, 2012)

Ravager said:


> DB's are better for your shoulders as your hands are not locked in a fixed position.
> 
> DB;s are also more of a workout as you are using alot more connective tissue, and core by having to stabalize.
> 
> ...





Anabolic5150 said:


> Dumbbells in my opinion are much tougher then barbell due to having to control the side to side movement of the weight as well as pushing and lowering it.



THESE. Dumbbells, even at slightly less weight than the barbell, are definitely more difficult.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dumbbells are a much more natural and injury free workout for your chest(minus hurting yourself getting the heavier weights up to press lol). I have a lot of shoulder problems and do almost all dumbbell but have been bringing back in flat barbell bench just as a mass builder. I think its ridiculous to claim that doing dumbbells isn't impressive, there is a reason they are harder. You have to balance the weight, control the weight, and pick up and get the weight in pressing position each time. Provided they are done right I think they provide a better workout for your chest. Think about it, its a bigger movement and can stretch the muscle out more. Its a big muscle and the greater the stretch the better chance for full development. Just my .02


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 24, 2012)

It should also be noted that whatever you do less will be more difficult and thus more impressive to you.  Person A who pretty much exclusively does BB may be able to hit 225 for reps but struggle mightily with 100 lb DB.  Person B who primarily trains with DB press may be able to hit 100 lb DBs for reps and struggle mightily with 225 BB.  Although similar, the two lifts will recruit some different motor units, and your NS will be more accustomed to whichever lift you do more regularly.  I'm not sure how useful/practical to say one is clearly more "impressive" than another.

With that said, I still think DBs are more difficult due to recruitment of more stabilizing muscles and really having to control the weight more.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2012)

Spaullba said:


> *It should also be noted that whatever you do less will be more difficult and thus more impressive to you*.  Person A who pretty much exclusively does BB may be able to hit 225 for reps but struggle mightily with 100 lb DB.  Person B who primarily trains with DB press may be able to hit 100 lb DBs for reps and struggle mightily with 225 BB.  Although similar, the two lifts will recruit some different motor units, and your NS will be more accustomed to whichever lift you do more regularly.  I'm not sure how useful/practical to say one is clearly more "impressive" than another.
> 
> With that said, I still think DBs are more difficult due to recruitment of more stabilizing muscles and really having to control the weight more.



pretty much. I've worked only with dumbells for almost 2 years now. The difficulty for me isn't as much strength related as it is the awkwardness of holding the bar and the pressure it puts on my shoulders. I will admit though that my max on a barbell is higher than DB but when it comes to weight you can rep, db are easier to me.


----------



## USMC (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it's all personal opinion but I'd say DB's just because of the extra strength required, from wrist to shoulder.

Personally I can throw up 225 and workout with it, and do. 100# DB's I can also, but it "seems" much more difficult. I could use 75's.

My first 3 exercises I do are Incline, decline, flat. Incline and Decline I use DB's(75's, although if I'm feeling good that day I'll bump to 85's or 95's on decline, much stronger on those for some reason) and flat I use BB. Just a personal pref. The flat BB I actually use 225 3x10. I tried DB's for a couple weeks and ran 75's. I could do 100's but was far more fatigue'd, and that last set, forget it.


----------



## effinrob (Feb 24, 2012)

DB press is much harder... I personally like to bounce back and forth every few weeks but I bench 295 on bb and 120s db... my gym has 150's cant wait to press those bad boys!


----------



## M4A3 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> Which one do you guys think is more impressive, a 100 lbs (each arm) dumbbell bench press, or a regular 225 lbs Bench Press. Obviously, people very rarely max out on DB's, but say if you saw someone benching 225x8, and someone else DB Benching 100x8, which would you find more impressive?



I can do both so I find neither impressive. LOL.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2012)

BB bench kills my joints,shoulders. Db much more impressive better for you.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2012)

My gym has db up to 150 I never been higher then 120 no need to


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> My gym has db up to 150 I never been higher then 120 no need to



There is always a need brother, always.


----------



## jimm (Feb 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


 

x2


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree that the barbell movement feels unnatural, as with DBs you can adjust your elbow and wrist positions according to your preference. But I always thought that 100s and 225 were considered similar "milestones", in that you begin to get strong once you reach them. IMO though 225x12 for example would be more impressive than 100sx12, just because I can eaily rep the 100s, and struggle more with 225.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to be a dick, who cares what's impressive?  There will always be someone who can lift more, look better, have a bigger dick, etc.  What impresses me is me meeting my goals, and girls with really tight asses.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Not to be a dick, who cares what's impressive?  There will always be someone who can lift more, look better, have a bigger dick, etc.  What impresses me is me meeting my goals, and girls with really tight asses.



amen


----------



## Huge Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the one who has better chest will have more effect on you and you will be tempted to train the way he does.



TheJabroniLifter said:


> Which one do you guys think is more impressive, a 100 lbs (each arm) dumbbell bench press, or a regular 225 lbs Bench Press. Obviously, people very rarely max out on DB's, but say if you saw someone benching 225x8, and someone else DB Benching 100x8, which would you find more impressive?


----------



## twotuff (Feb 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


 


there is no feel.   this is purely the truth


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

lol.

db's are always more impressive. Just the stability alone makes them much harder.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 25, 2012)

I always felt when dumbbells start getting heavy, the risk of injury increases enough that it simply makes it not worth the risk. 

Can stimulate muscle growth just as good without the dumbbells.  


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 25, 2012)

I think flat bench (heavy) is a lot more dangerous than DB's. I stop at 160's on Incline Press.. Run risk of injury when everything gets heavy- unless you have full control and go by feel and not by ego.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think flat bench (heavy) is a lot more dangerous than DB's. I stop at 160's on Incline Press.. Run risk of injury when everything gets heavy- unless you have full control and go by feel and not by ego.



Good old safety bars... 

When I lift heavy it's barbell with safety bars and always do partial reps. About the lowest risk way of doing an exercise (IMO). 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## senior316 (Feb 25, 2012)

Regardless of the actual pounds, I say dumbells. But with the bells there are a few other cheats to watch, angle of the hands, width of arms throughout the press and true height of the bells when lowered. You are obviously going to rotate your hands to whatever is most comfortable(strongest), most likely a guy isnt going to maintain the same width of grip as with a BB all the way down and up, and then you most likely are only going to lower the DB's till they hit your chest-which gives you half of the diameter of the bell that  is still above your chest(unlike touching the BB to your chest, your still 4-5 inches up). If you can keep from doing any of these little cheats, I'd say if you can DB press the same total weight as your best bench..WOW! So Ck, look forward to seeing your next vid pressing 200lb DB's..lol


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Feb 25, 2012)

senior316 said:


> Regardless of the actual pounds, I say dumbells. But with the bells there are a few other cheats to watch, angle of the hands, width of arms throughout the press and true height of the bells when lowered. You are obviously going to rotate your hands to whatever is most comfortable(strongest), most likely a guy isnt going to maintain the same width of grip as with a BB all the way down and up, and then you most likely are only going to lower the DB's till they hit your chest-which gives you half of the diameter of the bell that is still above your chest(unlike touching the BB to your chest, your still 4-5 inches up). If you can keep from doing any of these little cheats, I'd say if you can DB press the same total weight as your best bench..WOW! So Ck, look forward to seeing your next vid pressing 200lb DB's..lol


 
I agree with this...I used to bring the DBs down till they touched my chest, then I decided I wanted to go wider, and I started bringing the DBs wider and past my chest, not touching it, and it was much harder.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 26, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.




I'm going w/ this as well. W/ DBs you have to expend extra energy kicking them up vs lifting them out of the rack, and the additional work required for stabilization. Frankly I think the 'dismount' is harder for DBs as well - instead of just re-racking, you have to do some sort of graceful drop.

They both have their place tho.


----------



## chesty4 (Feb 26, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



I agree. Using DB's have helped my overall bench.

BTW, if you're only in it to impress people in the gym, you're wasting your time.


----------



## ripsid (Feb 27, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.


completely agree.


----------



## unclem (Feb 27, 2012)

i agree w/ that useing db versus bb is much harder. i can do the db 170 for 5 reps.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread made me try dumbbells again for shoulder press.
Did 100lbs shoulder press dumbbells. Only able to get 3. But, I will change that, within 3 workouts I will be pumping 6-8 no worries. Just was something new to me--for I am a barbell junky.

I will say this. While it was harder than I expected I just prefer the heavier weight from the barbell still...however I need to stop ignoring dumbbells. That being said for now on I aim to make my shoulder routine:
Set 1-2 db warmup 
Set 3-4 db 100lbs
Set 4-8 Barbell (heavy- 275+)
Then the isolation movements and whatnot.

I still think something is to be said for the heavier weight you can push around with barbell... But DB definitely have there place


----------



## jrodmademedoit (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there anyone on here that actually trains or is this a joke? If you can flat bench 100lb DB then you should be able to BB 315......So of course the DB's are far more impressive!


----------



## pwloiacano (Dec 4, 2012)

One thing with the dumbells is that usually people have one side of their body that is either bigger or stronger than the other side or both.  If it is noticeable, dumbells will be a very difficult exercise to perform because on barbells, you can compensate for that.  Dumbells, you cannot.

In my opinion, dumbells are a nice change of pace exercise to do, but barbells are the way to go.  I personally have trouble with dumbells because I have tweaky shoulders.  The pain seems worse when I do dumbells vs barbells.  Plus, with the heavier dumbells, they are more difficult to stablize and the risk of injury becomes more pronounced.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2012)

I only DB bench because I dont like asking for a spot.... It would be cool to have a bud to do chest days with at least twice a month so I could do BB benches. I think DB are much harder and works more of the muscle.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 4, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



Yep, I can press 225lbs barbell for reps but probably can't even get the 100lb DB's up into position to do the exercise.


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 26, 2012)

dave 236 said:


> x2


x 3


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 26, 2012)

ya i do most everythign DB over BB


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

A guy benching 225 I don't even notice unless he is otherwise remarkable.  A guy with a hundo DB in each had for some reps guaranteed I will be impressed from anywhere in the room.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> One thing with the dumbells is that usually people have one side of their body that is either bigger or stronger than the other side or both.  If it is noticeable, dumbells will be a very difficult exercise to perform because on barbells, you can compensate for that.  Dumbells, you cannot.
> 
> In my opinion, dumbells are a nice change of pace exercise to do, but barbells are the way to go.  I personally have trouble with dumbells because I have tweaky shoulders.  The pain seems worse when I do dumbells vs barbells.  Plus, with the heavier dumbells, they are more difficult to stablize and the risk of injury becomes more pronounced.



I am opposite, dumbells cause less shoulder issues as they are not locked in during the movement.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 28, 2012)

seeing someone walk around with heavy dumbells always grabs my attention, but seeing someone do weighted dips is more impressive IMO


----------



## x~factor (Dec 28, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel that 100lb DB's are much harder than 225lb barbell.



Or in my case, the opposite. I've done 2 reps with 100 lbs DB's but can only manage 1 rep of 215 lbs BB. My body just don't agree with BB bench press.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 28, 2012)

BB locks the shoulders into a fixed plane of motion.  For me it is an extremely unnatural one.  Stronger DB press probably means it doesn't agree with you either.  Also why BB really aggravates my janky  right shoulder.  DB is much better for it.
;


----------



## Z499 (Dec 28, 2012)

i do both, DB isolates your weak points which is something i try to target in a workout. but at my gym out largest set of DB's are 95's and theres hardly anyone that uses them except me unless they are doing DB shrugs. But at a gym where they're DB benching 100+ weights more power to them.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I am opposite, dumbells cause less shoulder issues as they are not locked in during the movement.



This.
Barbell flat bench is an ego exercise that locks someone into a compromised position that can be avoided by using dumbbells.
Unless someone uses common sense when doing flat bench presses and does not focus on how much weight they can move at any cost the risk of shoulder damage accumulation over a period of time leading to serious injury is high.

When you hit your 40's you will start to feel every damn last heavy flat barbell bench rep in the form of chronic stiffness in your shoulders, limited flexibility and limited range of motion of your shoulders and arms, chronic aches and pains and you will live with it rest of your life.


Using heavy weight and low reps for years on a flat bench will grind  your shoulders down into a risk of needing rotator cuff surgery unless  someone uses common sense when doing them.
I see guys using really heavy weight on low rep sets dropping the bar to touch their chest and that places their shoulder in a very risky compromised position.
Doing them with lighter weight, using partial reps and being focused on contraction and feel will allow someone to reduce the risk of shoulder damage from flat benching.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2012)

Less risk with incline bench, or the same as flat bench?


----------

